# First impressions of Current Satellite LED+



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ok first off this is my daughters aquarium so no cracks about aquascaping. To start the pics dont do this light justice it is extremely bright and intense more so than any CFL T5-HO LED I have owned(Marineland , Finnex2 saltwater) not sure if this has to do with the Kelvin, or the angle of the LEDs. The light seems just much more penetrating and the shimmer effect is extreme, much more than other LED i have had. Pics below are lights only No RGB diodes and no change in camera settings whatsoever

This is my old light before the upgrade Marineland Hidden LED, 6500k and a couple 460 nm for reefs, low output LED just for viewing purposes really, so the new light was a welcome upgrade


First pic LED+ is about 3/4 light dimmed you can see the color of my red wall behind the tank natural color and as well as most natural color of tank


This is the setting out of the box, extremely bright, hard to tell in the pic but if you look at the gravel i couldnt get a good pic cause it was reflecting all the light very badly. The natural color of the tank is upheld pretty well imo. the light is so intense to my camera it seems to darken everything around it


More Pics to come with some RGB settings. So far I am impressed, at first I thought this was going to just be a fun light for the effects not a serious contender for growing plants but now i am not so sure


----------



## southpaw09 (Oct 25, 2012)

Cool, I just ordered one yesterday for my 30 gallon. I'm hoping to add low/mid light plants once I get it. I was at the LFS and the guy working there just got one in. He was showing me all the different settings, pretty cool. I've been looking at LED lighting for some time now. I didn't buy it from there, hard for them to compete in price against the internet! I'll go back for plants though.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

the only problem i am having is the remote. its so much fun to play with im not sure the remote can stand up to the abuse.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I've heard many good things about this light. I'm thinking of getting one myself. My only issue is that there is not timer built into the unit. I know, I know, I can add one for about six bucks, but that only controls on/off, not cycles. Some of the fancy reef LED lighting systems let you control all kinds of timer setting (i.e. day/night cycle, sunrise, sunset, clouds, ect.). That would be sweet!


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I agree about auto sunrise sunset feature that would be great, but at 100 buck i am suprised it has any features at all, *** seen the reef lights with these features but they 300+ so at the price point they are definitely worth it.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Okay some pics of the different color combos that we came up with there all custom RGB same camera settings as before. Today at lights on my fish freaked out, way to bright for them, luckily was able to change to a calmer settting with a touch of a button, really cool.

First Pic my daughters favorite like a Purple,This color also brings out the color of the fish I am sure that with time you could really dial it in.


One of my Blue Cons under the Purplish setting, I think the red LED makes the color pop


Another favorite of my daughters, pink color


Pure red


and finally a bluish green 


those are just some of our favorites so far, you could really change settings everyday whatever your mood on the fly cause doesnt take long at all really. So far IMO this light is really awesome we are enjoying it alot.


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

So, there's no way to control the different settings or dimming other than manually through the remote?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

There is a way to control settings with 4 programmable buttons that you can set whatever you want. As far as dimming the only feature is the auto cloud cover feature which alternates between full light then dimms to simulate clouds passing in front of the sun. These settings are pre-programmed and cannot be altered.


----------



## southpaw09 (Oct 25, 2012)

Just got my lights today and I'm pretty pleased so far. First time with LEDs and I like the clean look. Anyone keeping plants with this setup? If so, what kinds? I'll be looking to add plants this weekend. 30 gallon with two german blue rams and corys.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

There are a couple of pics of my 125G tank with plants in this thread...has the Current Satellite LED+ light...but it's new so I'm not sure how it will perform in the long run

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=262417


----------



## southpaw09 (Oct 25, 2012)

Cool, I noticed a few threads for this light. I should have looked a little longer before posting. Your tank looks great by the way!  I'm going low light, anubias for sure since I have driftwood in the tank. I've always liked that look with plants on driftwood.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

My goal was to put some plants but since my daughters tank she made it clear she didnt want any, grrrrr. Im gonna keep a watch on cichlid-gal tank and see how her plants fare


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

How is this light holding up for those who have it? Are you still liking it? Thinking of getting one for my new 29G tank. I would like to have a couple plants in it - thinking java fern, anubias and maybe a couple amazon swords.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Don't have any plants maybe cichlid-gal might let you know on that, think she has some java and anubias under them. I definitely don't think it will handle swords, for me though it is more of a toy than a light. I change settings on the light 3-5 times a day easy, between me and my daughter, so it's really about the customization. I find myself feeling like gold one day, subtle blue the next, then maybe a day where it's just really dim natural yellow or white. The reds give you that color enhancing effect as well so it can really bring out the colors of the fish. The versatility is amazing something we have never had in the hobby before, it's just fun and cool.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

walzon1 said:


> Don't have any plants maybe cichlid-gal might let you know on that, think she has some java and anubias under them. I definitely don't think it will handle swords, for me though it is more of a toy than a light. I change settings on the light 3-5 times a day easy, between me and my daughter, so it's really about the customization. I find myself feeling like gold one day, subtle blue the next, then maybe a day where it's just really dim natural yellow or white. The reds give you that color enhancing effect as well so it can really bring out the colors of the fish. The versatility is amazing something we have never had in the hobby before, it's just fun and cool.


Very good to know! Think I'll pick one up!


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

This took me like 2 minutes to do


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

walzon1 said:


> This took me like 2 minutes to do


Nice!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I just wish they made a 30" version for 20l/29G tanks. I know I could use the 24", but 30" would be better.


----------



## Sleeves (Aug 21, 2013)

bought a couple of these strips for my 150 african tank and I love them!

all four strips work together or individually with one remote.. meaning I can control all at the same time or change each one to get what I'm looking for


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

They do make a timer for $40 to control on off times and ramping or not. I will probably get this myself also.


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

Just got my 48 inch light yesterday and its amazing plus 119 shipped is a great price soon ill order one more for my other tank


----------

